# Tried this and had good results.



## Mailman1960 (Dec 27, 2021)

When I find bottles I'm going to keep, I spend more time than I should cleaning them. In the end it is what it is and box them up. This may have been talked about before but for new members besides tumbling it worked for me. 
After letting them sit for a good year in a dry place, I gave it a second cleaning. Put dry road salt in, put a cork on and shake  the heck out of it. Then put some dish soap in and yeah shake it again. I assume other members might know I think letting dry out a long time you are able to get some of the cloudy haze out?
Well here's the results. (I left the salt in and put the dish soap in)


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Dec 28, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> When I find bottles I'm going to keep, I spend more time than I should cleaning them. In the end it is what it is and box them up. This may have been talked about before but for new members besides tumbling it worked for me.
> After letting them sit for a good year in a dry place, I gave it a second cleaning. Put dry road salt in, put a cork on and shake the heck out of it. Then put some dish soap in and yeah shake it again. I assume other members might know I think letting dry out a long time you are able to get some of the cloudy haze out?
> Well here's the results. (I left the salt in and put the dish soap in)



Ok, that’s a trip. I wonder why letting them sit and think about it for a year makes THAT much difference. I also wonder what that huge sized ultrasonic cleaner, would do for haze. (its actually for parts, it heats whatever fluid you put in it. I got it for cleaning big crystals I find… ). But I have to think about your method, and glass differently, if this works. I bring in a bottle and hit it with my special dawn and peroxide cleaner. Sometimes I fill them and let it sit over night…. Sometimes then, I break out the bb’s (shhhh!) and swirl those for a while…. Empty it & add water and a brass bottle brush. And if it’s still hazy, my mind goes to either sell/give/trade away or tumble…. (Sometimes acid, first) but your saying at that point maybe put it away for a year and do it again, with visible results. Your pix are impressive, really! I was just thinking -is there not a way to deal with light haze without tumbling? Beyond the list of stuff I do first- it seems like there’s not! Ok…. I will give your concept a shot. Thank you! I will put that one in my bag of tricks.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Dec 28, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Ok, that’s a trip. I wonder why letting them sit and think about it for a year makes THAT much difference. I also wonder what that huge sized ultrasonic cleaner, would do for haze. (its actually for parts, it heats whatever fluid you put in it. I got it for cleaning big crystals I find… ). But I have to think about your method, and glass differently, if this works. I bring in a bottle and hit it with my special dawn and peroxide cleaner. Sometimes I fill them and let it sit over night…. Sometimes then, I break out the bb’s (shhhh!) and swirl those for a while…. Empty it & add water and a brass bottle brush. And if it’s still hazy, my mind goes to either sell/give/trade away or tumble…. (Sometimes acid, first) but your saying at that point maybe put it away for a year and do it again, with visible results. Your pix are impressive, really! I was just thinking -is there not a way to deal with light haze without tumbling? Beyond the list of stuff I do first- it seems like there’s not! Ok…. I will give your concept a shot. Thank you! I will put that one in my bag of tricks.


I did it with other bottles but didn't take before pictures and had really good results I post more before and after. It takes a lot of shaking, I'll leave it in a couple days and shake when I can. Alright get your mind out of the gutter. 
I'm laughing  for some reason I put one yellow faces and it deletes all the time. The results I had with this made me try more, to bad I didn't take a before.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Dec 29, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I did it with other bottles but didn't take before pictures and had really good results I post more before and after. It takes a lot of shaking, I'll leave it in a couple days and shake when I can. Alright get your mind out of the gutter.
> I'm laughing for some reason I put one yellow faces and it deletes all the time. The results I had with this made me try more, to bad I didn't take a before.



That looks good- I think I would put some 0000 steel wool in small pieces if necessary- (neck size) and this small bendable strong magnet in there, and really carefully, almost lightly sand it. Anyone else do that? Or even a bamboo skewer, with fine steel wool. Sometimes they turn more iridescent. Brass is pretty, on bottles like that- I’ve had them go a rose gold pinkish pearl iridescent after cleaning with a fine brass brush?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mailman1960 (Dec 29, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> That looks good- I think I would put some 0000 steel wool in small pieces if necessary- (neck size) and this small bendable strong magnet in there, and really carefully, almost lightly sand it. Anyone else do that? Or even a bamboo skewer, with fine steel wool. Sometimes they turn more iridescent. Brass is pretty, on bottles like that- I’ve had them go a rose gold pinkish pearl iridescent after cleaning with a fine brass brush?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I did try cutting up those brass scrubbing pads and shaking. It was awhile ago and just remember it was a pain getting the strains out, I think try steel wool if the opening is big enough,but I'm having pretty good results with the salt.


----------

